# Key set silver pocket watch with Swiss hallmark. Advice please



## YUKAY (Aug 12, 2008)

This is a family heirloom so not to be sold. However a date of manufacture would help us fit it into the family tree.

Photos are not easy to put up here, so I will have to describe the watch.

Diameter 50mm. Thickness 16mm. A open face with clear flat crystal.. Roman X11 at the top. small second hand at the bottom. Push button at the top to open rear of case, under which there is a winder and a setting pinion which uses the same key. The winder and setter are in apertures in a second lid, opened with a thumb nail.

When the second lid is opened there is a third lid, which reveals a speed adjuster. This third lid has a small raised stud with a lip under which you can get your nails. There is also a single leaf blued steel spring which is near the circumference and of almost half the circumference of the cover. The spring has a notch near each end which looks as though it should locate on two small studs that poke through from below. It is not quite located on the studs but does not move so must be attached some other way. I can see no obvious way for the third cover to be removed and no part of the movement is visible.

At the fron,t the crystal frame is hinged with a sturdy thumb nail recess. Why would it need to be opened unless it provides a way to access the movement? At the edge of the face there is the smallest square hole large enough only for a pin and appears to possibly have a latch in this hole. I do not want to touch anything without advice as I do not want to cause damage.

Markings : Inside are the small bear and two large bears Swiss mark and 0.935 Swiss silver grade in an oblong frame with pointed ends. There is also a very nice stamped letter Y and the serial number 500570. I cannot find any makers name.

It has not been wound for at least 45 years and was fully wound down. I wound it carefully and it ran for just over 24 hours, running slow but, I noticed, set to maximum fast position on the regulator. Probably due for a clean at the very least. Last watchmaker's scratch mark showing work done was January 1920 and the letter C ( for calibrated?).

I would love any more information about this watch please, its date and movement type ( English or Swiss ) and how I can safely get a look at the movement?

Sorry about the long description. It would be so easy with photos. They say a picture is worth a 1000 words! But a message pops up saying "not available for your account" and the other option is third party hosting, which is a pain to set up.

Thank you for the patience to read.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

While I understand you looking for information I think it is pretty rude that each of your posts is looking for help or information. 8 posts over a good few years, all looking for something and then you disappear until you need something else.

Folk on here are happy to help but you are not taking part on the forum, just using it as and when you want something which let's be honest is poor. Lot of stuff going on in the forum so no reason not to join in. Unless of course you're not interested in anything except what you want.

Honest it can be good fun here, join in.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

a men


----------



## YUKAY (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I am very sorry. I did not realise that I was being rude or so closely analysed . I only have three mechanical watches. I am not an amateur horologist as such but respected the expertise on this website and take an interest in anything mechanical and all in good faith. I joined a forum not a religion!

You have now made me feel like an outsider and I did not realise this forum was such a closed shop or that humans could get so personal publicly without knowing much about me. A polite private message from your administrator would have been more appropriate.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Can I suggest you take the time to read the article regarding posting pictures? - - in common with many forae, this one operates on a shoe-string budget funded privately by members donations, and the bandwidth required to host pictures is cost prohibitive - - if you have an email provider, there will likely be freebie webspace attached to the e-mail account, then all you have to do is post the pictures up there and tell the forum where they are - - simple :yes:


----------



## YUKAY (Aug 12, 2008)

Thankyou very much for the pictures advice Mel. I will deal with it when I have access to a desktop pc. I appreciate the sacrifice made to run the forum.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

YUKAY said:


> You have now made me feel like an outsider and I did not realise this forum was such a closed shop or that humans could get so personal publicly without knowing much about me. A polite private message from your administrator would have been more appropriate.


 Struggle to see where I have been 'personal'. Was I incorrect when stating you only use the forum to find out information then take no further interest? Maybe you feel like an outsider because you show no interest in anything but your own query, or contribute in any other way?

Anyway I've said what I think and will comment no more. I'm sure others will be along to assist as most are a very nice bunch.


----------



## YUKAY (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks. I am not forcing anyone to help. Only if it tickles their interest. I wish I was in a position to offer help in return but fear that, with my current knowledge, I would do more harm than good. My only dubious claim to fame in horology was to have enjoyed afternoon tea with the incredible Richard Daniels and be shown around his watchmaking workshop where his unaffordable watches were hand crafted. Lovely man.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

You can offer more than help  look at me, I know absolute sweet F A about watches and clocks, never stopped me


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi and good evening , as a relative newcomer to the forum i can see it from both sides yukay has sought some information to fill in the gaps on a watch that has been in the family for many years , nothing wrong with that in my book . But i can also see it from the other angle , only using the forum as and when it suits , i think it all boils down to personal opinion on what this type of forum is all about . I suppose some good could come from this situation and situations like this in as much that it could encourage people to appreciate and hold onto family items ( not just watches ) when they have more information and knowledge regarding age and value .

Just my opinion


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

The way I look at it is that it is a bit of a vicious circle. It's through member contribution beyond simply questions and answers that makes the community. Without the community, the folk who can do the answering may not see a reason to remain a member. The stronger the community, the better the chance that someone may selflessly go above and beyond the call of duty to help a fellow member.

In a way it kinda makes me think of folk who gripe about the quality of supermarket produce, knowledge, and customer service, but refuse to spend the extra money at an independent deli etc because the supermarket is cheaper. Can't have your cake and eat it too.

Don't despair though @YUKAY i might be some troll with too many omega watches i know little about, but throw some pics up when you can and im sure that help will be offered regardless of the circumstance. Withiut pics though, its a bit if a losing battle. We all like to get a little Rambo at the keyboard, but we'll still try and help if we can  just keep your eyes open to spot that northern vernacular, those guys are worse than worthless, don't want to chat about anything but same old same old seikos


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Was the incredible Richard Daniels related in any way to George Daniels?

I merely ask because George Daniels was probably the best known and greatest pioneer British watchmaker of recent times.


----------



## YUKAY (Aug 12, 2008)

yes it was George I met. If I wrote Richard, it was a "senior moment" as I am well past my prime and on borrowed time. George had a fantastic Veteran Daimler. To start it, he had to jump with both feet on the starting handle. Also spent over £20,000 on the supercharger for his green label Bentley. A real gentleman even with the ignorant like myself.


----------



## YUKAY (Aug 12, 2008)

I have taken on board that photos load the forum too much, so please try this link. Let me know if you have any problems. NB remove any initial popup by clicking on the bottom line.

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/aomrj2n7htl9vcq/AABSqoKeniYGC1BRQ_NesCHGa?oref=e


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Any help?


----------



## YUKAY (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks Avo but no text has appeared on your post, just 4 lines of something akin to Morse code. In fact just the top of the letters preceded by a tiny envelope. I am on a phone so I will try a desktop later.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

That's interesting. The pictures were there last night when I linked them for you, but I am seeing the same gobbledegook this morning. Not sure if that's the forum or Dropbox playing up. Sorry. I tried.


----------



## YUKAY (Aug 12, 2008)

Just copy and paste the dropbox url for the page.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

ill try the above instruction thanks vinn


----------



## YUKAY (Aug 12, 2008)

Vinn. The copy and paste I suggested was for Avo's attachments, not mine. On mine you only have to click the link shown.


----------



## YUKAY (Aug 12, 2008)

I have now been told the trick of opening the third back cover, called the dust cover. It then removes very easily but only allows a peep at the jewelled balance wheel and a little further. There is no decorative embellishment and no maker's name. I will post again if I get any more info. Thanks to all.


----------

